# Poodle in Training



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Omgigosh! That is the cutest puppy! She looks like she has a spunky personality. When did you get her?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Omgigosh! That is the cutest puppy! She looks like she has a spunky personality. When did you get her?


Thanks! She is extremely brave, I wanted to name her "Bravery" but my son wanted Aria, so that's what she is. We just got her this week. She stands right up to the poodles and tonight Maddy was looting the cabinet under the sink and ran in to her bed to chew up a sponge; Aria was right behind her dragging a big bag to chew up in her bed. Had to laugh!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

In her picture she is dressed appropriately for sneaky undercover operations.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! That face! Just irresistible!


----------

